# Nearing the 1/4 Million mile mark



## goldie (Sep 10, 2002)

As indicated by my sig, I have a B14 Sentra, '96 model, bought new in '97. It has been pretty much off the road since rolled 219,000 miles in december '00. I just got it back up to snuff to save mileage/wear on my fun car (99 Neon R/T). The only maintenance done to this vehicle has been;
Timing [email protected]
Radiator at about the same
Struts, brakes, CV joints. Obviously all of these are scheduled items, this car has served me well, especially since I used to abuse it. I was just wondering if anyone else has had similar good experiences with their GA16DE or if mine's just a "wednesday built" fluke. It will probably be awhile before I reach the magical quarter mil, since I mostly only use for around-town driving now, 20K left to go. Just putting this out there do it. 
....Gold


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well mine is a '93 with only 140,ooo miles on it. I fully expect to get 300,000 miles out of it. It runs just as it did when it was brand new. I replaced the PS rack at 80,000 but that's it besides routine maintenance (still has the original battery!).

You replaced your timming chain at 110,000? Why? What were the symptoms?


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

My main thing was the alternator and the starter, which was replaced several times. Dang refurbished Autozone parts!


----------



## goldie (Sep 10, 2002)

to be honest with you I don't even remember the reason for doing the chain. I wish my R/T had a chain, though....most neon owners only get about 75K out of the belt. Oh yeah, I forgot about the alternator/starter.....the starter was my fault because I delivered pizza back then and started probably 200 times a week. A surprisingly reliable car, nonetheless. I expect the neon to be on it's second engine should the chassis last as long as the nissan. I'd definitely buy another one, but only GA16 or SR20, don't trust the new ones yet and don't like the QR25. Any idea what that awesome green color on some later B14 sentras is called?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ya know Goldie, I think I am at the opposite end of the spectrum. My 97 200SX is almost 6 years old and I'm sitting on 44,000 miles. I feel like a 80 yr old grandma. Hell, in 2006 I MIGHT break 80,000 miles.


----------



## goldie (Sep 10, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Ya know Goldie, I think I am at the opposite end of the spectrum. My 97 200SX is almost 6 years old and I'm sitting on 44,000 miles. I feel like a 80 yr old grandma. Hell, in 2006 I MIGHT break 80,000 miles.  *


Hey, if you want..I'd be glad to trade you. I went back to my nissan because within 3 months of getting my neon I had put 20,000 miles on it. By all means, if you feel your car is being neglected, I'd happily put it to work. In all seriousness, that's cool. I wish I could keep the mileage that low but I needed to travel interstate often. Look at it this way....say I get 250K miles out of her. By that standard, your car should last until 2031 
What's the best place to get maintenance info on our cars? Can't find the old haynes and it may one day break, though I doubt it. Take care........GOLD


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

260,000 miles and still rolling on same engine, only on third tranny hehe. don;t ask, just know this engine will last forever

jorge


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, mine still isn't running yet, but I have 180K on my 91 Sentra w/ GA16DE.

The only things I replaced before I tore her down for the auto to manual swap and rebuild, was brakes and struts.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

I love my Ga but the peeps who owned it befor me dident.its a 98 with 110.000 on it. From what im hering Ga's are pretty quick. but mines slugish. I have been told that the catalic converter can get cloged creating bad power loss. is this tru??? have any of yall had to change yours????


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Still have my cat, but I'm itching to get rid of it.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I had 255K on my 85 volvo 740 before getting rid of it. Only probs I had with it other than normal wear were water pump, 2 clutchs(mainly my fault here), and power steering rack. Oh and the muffler fell off once when I was driving. The engine still ran great, but after the clutch went out the second time and the muffler fell off I got rid of it. Also the interior of the car was destroyed, the headliner was gone and almost every piece of plastic was broken.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

please dont remove your cat, save our lungs and atmosphere, since the gains will be MINIMAL... maybe 1 or 2 hp. and you might risk sounding "rice"


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

No No I dont want to remove it. I was asking if u evr need to replace it due to cloging. And if cloging is a power robber.........sorry for the confusion


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

goldie said:


> *As indicated by my sig, I have a B14 Sentra, '96 model, bought new in '97. It has been pretty much off the road since rolled 219,000 miles in december '00. I just got it back up to snuff to save mileage/wear on my fun car (99 Neon R/T). The only maintenance done to this vehicle has been;
> Timing [email protected]
> Radiator at about the same
> Struts, brakes, CV joints. Obviously all of these are scheduled items, this car has served me well, especially since I used to abuse it. I was just wondering if anyone else has had similar good experiences with their GA16DE or if mine's just a "wednesday built" fluke. It will probably be awhile before I reach the magical quarter mil, since I mostly only use for around-town driving now, 20K left to go. Just putting this out there do it.
> ....Gold *


This is very reassuring. I just bought a '95 Sentra m/t with 139k on it. I got a very good price on it and I want to do stuff to it, but occasionally I wonder if I'm putting too much into this car, since it's got 139k on it. Reading this thread, in addition to hearing other experiences and opinions, give me more confidence in my decision. Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

I to am on the opposite side of the mileage scale. I have a 1996 and I am the 2nd owner. The car just hit 44,000 miles.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I hope my engine lasts that long I got it with like 75 miles on it brand new and now have almost 45000 news like that is great to hear


----------



## goldie (Sep 10, 2002)

Post revival. Tomorrow I'm doing a compression test on the 231,000 mile engine to see what state it's really in. From there I'll know when to put in the 80K mile engine sitting on the back porch for another quarter mil. I'll post the reults when I get 'em, too cold today.
Allen


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

A quarter mil is just getting broken in on a Nissan!My uncle had 320,000 on his B12 and had yet to even put a new clutch or alternator in it!Come to think of it, he hadn't replaced anything at all!I have 192,000 on my Frontier (pizza delivery car since I bought it new)and will feel cheated if it doesn't go at least 350,000 on the original KA24DE.I also just got a 95 Sentra with only 68k on it-I feel like it's not even broken in yet.I wouldn't replace that engine until it no longer runs,why go through the hassle unless it has a rod sticking through the block ?


----------



## goldie (Sep 10, 2002)

Because my wife drives it now and I wouldn't feel comfortable having her drive it very far away. I'm about to go outside and do that compression test, though, so we'll see where she stands.
Allen


----------



## goldie (Sep 10, 2002)

That's not very reassuring...here are the results of the compression test:
#1: 125 psi
#2: 130 psi
#3: 140 psi
#4: 119 psi
Now, while I have no basis for comparison, nor a chart of specifications, those numbers seem a little low to me. I'm debating taking the nissan up to PA this weekend (around 700 miles each way) but I don't know.
If anyone knows the specs for compression testing that would help me out quite a bit. On a side note, it threw a code today for cam position sensor, but I'm not overly concerned, as the transplant is in queue on the porch. (That makes me sound way more ******* than I had intended).
Allen


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The important thing isn't the actual numbers, but the variance between cylinders.The 140 and 119 kinda scare me, but I wouldn't think it's low enough to stop the car from getting where you're going.Far more important is the condition of the bearings and timing chain and tensioners.But getting back to the compression check, it seems to me that you may have bad valve sealing.The way to test this for sure is to pour a little gear oil in the cylinders and re check the compression.If the results get better, then the rings are going.If not, it's the valves. And P.S.: if it makes you feel any better, I have 2 rearends ,a fender, a transmission and front seats to a car in my front porch!You're not a *******(well, at least I don't consider myself one),just spacially challenged!


----------

